# Nancy Pelosi Has Lost Her Mind ...She Thinks She's The " Queen " Of AMERICA.....Spewing Absolute LIES About The POTUS !



## nononono (Nov 14, 2019)

*If you can stomach this mornings Video ....You'll notice her arrogance and lies about the President.*
*She KNOWS they've been caught, and it only a short period of time before the Hammer falls on*
*all the Criminal Democrats....*






*Documents were released TODAY from Turkey and the Ukraine *
*that implicates a multitude of Democrats in the MASSIVE Financial
schemes in the Ukraine and the TRUTH about General Flynn which
will implicate Democrats in the Russian HOAX scheme....

THE BIG UGLY IS HAPPENING......!*
*You lemming Liberals are in denial ..denial...denial....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 14, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

